# we're back, so whaddyawannaknow



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

just back from 3 months in Europe. France, Spain, Portugal, Spain, Andorra, France, Italy, France and back to this quite appalling weather.
we did aires and FP in France, wild camped and sites in Spain and Portugal, aired in Italy.
didn't get gassed, mugged or broken into. tredders got nicked in Turin, but apparently the east europeans have a roaring trade in s/hand parts.
if you want any info or places to stop, pm me!
we found some quite amazing and unlisted places to stop, heard tales of woe and joy, and discovered the reputation of french mechanics is well deserved.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh, you've been living my dream Pam2002 - can't manage more than a week away as I'm self employed and, as somebody in my position once so aptly remarked 'there's no such thing as a day off - it simply gets added to your sentence at the end!'

I've no specific questions (other than what on earth are tredders?) but would love to hear more about your exploits in general.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

a fully loaded tredder


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

our travels are briefly covered here

but it's really dull and not very interesting.........


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I obviously lead a sheltered life because I only came across tredders the other day. It was "explained" to me that it was a preferred term over bike because the latter can be confused with motorbike. 

What a load of tosh, said I. A bike is a bicycle, a motorbike is a motorcycle, and a scooter is a scooter (the context is obvious as to whether a motor or kiddy's scooter).

So I reckon it is fashionable slang, which is hopefully why I hadn't heard it. Don't mind slang, but I hate fashion 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pam,

Thanks for putting this up, your account certainly doesn't look boring at all. I love reading other peoples accounts of their travels, I shall put your blog into my faves and read it at leisure later.
Reckon you might be in with a chance if you enter into the photo competition with some of those piccies, some nice ones there. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I obviously lead a sheltered life because I only came across tredders the other day.


Well Dave, you are ahead of me, this is the first time I've heard it .. when I read the post I was baffled .. I thought they were new fangled sandles :roll: I'll stick with bike :wink:


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

yes, you do lead a sheltered life, been called a tredder since i was a kid.










that is a motorbike.










this is a dax

get a life you sad git, and stop criticising other peoples.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I reckon I have a life, sad git is a fair cop I must admit, and as for criticising other people all I criticised was the "explanation" I was given as to the reason why "tredder" was preferred over bike. Reckon I'm right on that one; sorry if you disagree.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

pam2002 said:


> get a life you sad git, and stop criticising other peoples.


Hi pam2002.

I've just enjoyed your account of your journey and admired the pics on your web site.

By the way, be careful I could see nothing malicious in DAB's post and the comment you made seems unnecessarily personal.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Quite right Gillian well said, Dave was only saying he hadnt heard of tredders neither had I but I think I prefer bikes as well as Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Tredders was the generic slang applied to Cycles when i was in the RN, not sure if thats the origin, but thats where i heard it from.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > I obviously lead a sheltered life because I only came across tredders the other day.
> ...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I thought they were sandles as well. 8O 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Being interested in the origin of words I tried a Google on 'tredder' .. the only real reference was in a slang dictionary .. 

1.	tredder 
a bicycle of some sort 

Not very enlightening.. :? 

Then I thought, 'tredder' comes from the action of treading on the pedal ? 

but why is it spelled ' tredder and not treader ? 

further exploring found the Dutch word 'treden' and German 'treten' meaning to tread, the Dutch are renowned for having bikes, is this the origin of 'tredder' ?


I need to get out more :roll:


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Evening all

Have to say that at sight of the "T" word I thought of "door mat" then "sandles" ...the type where the socks show through.

As a dedicated NON ( whoops... should it be NONE? ) follower of fashion I will note the "T" word and only acknowledge it if Grandchildren use it to show 75yo Grandad IS with "It" !

Safe roads to all

Ken......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> the generic slang applied to Cycles when i was in the RN,


=======================================

As I remember the generic for a cycle in the 'Andrew' was Pusser's Red - no insult meant to the former Bunting Tosser.

Keith


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> A bike is a bicycle, a motorbike is a motorcycle, and a scooter is a scooter (the context is obvious as to whether a motor or kiddy's scooter).
> Dave


"What a load of tosh, said I." ... me too Dave :lol:

A bike is a 'push bike' and a motorcycle is a bike... don't ya just luv semantics :lol: :lol:

Loved your epic journey pam... just wish we had the time and bottle to do it :wink: 
Must admit when you said 'tredders' I thought it was a pet name for your partner... and wondered what he/she had been nicked for :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

and it's SANDALS


----------

